# E-Mail template for booking french vet.



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Following a recent trip to France, thought some people would like a copy of the email I sent to the vet and a link that gives a site that provides email addresses for vets in France.
*
Email:*

Bonjour,

Je retournerai au Royaume-Uni avec mon chien dans le cadre du Programme de voyage des animaux de compagnie (PVAC) [Pet Travel Scheme - PETS].

Mon animaux doit être traité contre les tiques et les ténias (Rhipicephalus sanguineus et Echinococcus multilocularis).

Je dois vous demander de remplir les sections VI et VII du passeport de mon animaux.

Je serai de retour sur [*Date and Time of Return]. *Par conséquent, je besoin d'un rendez-vous pour le *[Date of Appointment].* S'il vous plaît confirmer une date de rendez-vous.

Merci beaucoup, 

Translation:

Hello

I will be returning to the UK with my dog under the Pets Travel Scheme.

My animal will need treating for ticks and fleas (Rhipicephalus sanguineus et Echinococcus multilocularis).

You will need to complete sections VI and VII of my pets passport.

I will be returning on (Insert time and date of return). Consequently I will need an appointment for (Insert Date of Appointment). Please confirm an appointment time.

Thank you

Link to site that gives most vets email addresses (vets don't seem you usually advertise email addresses):
http://www.veterinaire.fr/Identification-v2/onv_RechercheVeto.htm


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you Krull

That will be most helpful to people I am sure.

I might even be able to read it over the phone if I have to :roll: 
Trouble is they then start talking back to me and I get a bit lost :roll: :roll: 
email is a better idea as it will be written down too  

Thanks again

Pat


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Thanks for that, the problem we found was that most French people vets included do not use mail and never reply to a letter. 
We eventually faxed and then rang after a few days to confirm to be told of course you have an appointment we would have informed you if not.
We paid 44 euro for two dogs but spoke to people who paid double so it may be worth shopping around.
JP


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

JP said:


> Hi
> Thanks for that, the problem we found was that most French people vets included do not use mail and never reply to a letter.
> We eventually faxed and then rang after a few days to confirm to be told of course you have an appointment we would have informed you if not.
> We paid 44 euro for two dogs but spoke to people who paid double so it may be worth shopping around.
> JP


 Hi just to add we paid around that for our two in Forges (recommended here by Rita) I was quite surprised not to mention happy as I also have read of others paying a lot more.


----------

